# Otter sled vs jet sled



## BSIMMONS8 (Jan 6, 2011)

I AM GOING TO BUY A NEW SLED TODAY AND I AM DEBATING ON WHICK SLED TO BUY? I HAVE A HOME MADE SLED RIGHT NOT MADE OUT OF A DIAMOND PLATE TRUCK TOOL BOX. BUT IT GETS KIND OF HEAVY SOMETIMES, YOUR IMPUT WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED.


----------



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

Otter


----------



## BSIMMONS8 (Jan 6, 2011)

That's what I am kinda leaning towards. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Rex_ (Jan 23, 2010)

I have an Otter. No complaints


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Otter


----------



## AZO (Sep 8, 2010)

never used an otter, but i've bought 2 Jet Sleds for less than 1 Otter. At $35 apiece from meijer, they're kind of hard to beat. Plastic is thick enough to put Eye-bolts in, with some washers, so they're easy to tow. I'm on my second season and they barely look used.


----------



## BSIMMONS8 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks every one for the info. Ill be sure to let you know what I buy. Going to bass pro a little later. 

_My church is on the water or in the woods._


----------



## Revpilot (Jan 16, 2009)

Cabelas had a some OTTERS on sale the other day when i was there...


IMO otter has the sturdiest sleds out right now


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

can get a jet sled jr at mc sports for $20, don't care what you think, you can't beat that.


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

I got a jet sled. run behind the quad great, got it at MC Sports for 35 bucks i think. I just didn't see 80 bucks for a plastic sled.


----------



## stampman (Dec 30, 2003)

I have an otter which I like very much until 2 weeks ago. Had an accident where I tore the tent canvas pretty bad. Called Otter to check what a new canvas would cost.( Otters is 2 years old) I could not buy just the canvas only the whole kit. Can't believe that 2 years old and have to buy the whole tent $370.00 versus $150.00 for just the canvas. Just something to think about.


----------



## BSIMMONS8 (Jan 6, 2011)

Well I bought a large otter sport. Put all my gear in it when I got home and fits like a glove. Thanks for all the input.

_My church is on the water or in the woods._


----------



## Revpilot (Jan 16, 2009)

bumpin01 said:


> can get a jet sled jr at mc sports for $20, don't care what you think, you can't beat that.


 
Yah thats a good price, but im on my second jet sled on the rover 1.5, id rather spend 20 more bucks and get a few more seasons out of it...... the way i abuse them


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

I was going to mention the Eskimo also! It is ideal for the guy that is walking and pulling the sled. It is narrow and long so all of your stuff will fit in it length wise and its wide enough for a auger and hub shanty. But with it being narrow it tracks a lot better for the walker's out there. Just my 2 cents tho. Congrats on finding the right sled for you though! Tight lines all!


----------



## Dunlap (Jan 3, 2003)

my Otter sled will out live me! You get what you pay for!


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

I have an Otter as well and it is a work horse of a sled.


----------



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

Best or Cheapest?

Best - Otter
Cheapest - depends on this weeks sale - but won't be an otter


----------

